# Dog just ate a tamal corn husk



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

UGH!! ok, so we ate tamales and just now my mini Poodle got a corn husk from the trash can. When I caught him he had already eaten half of it, and when he saw me I think he tried to eat it faster and then he sounded like he was having trouble swallowing it for a few seconds then he was fine.

Now my worry is if the thing could cause an obstruction or something? I don't even know if he chewed and ate pieces or if he swallowed big long parts and those things can be cut horizontally into some sorts of cords.

What should I do?


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Anyone? 

If I give him peroxide, how much should I give him and won't it harm him if he vomits those?

Oh and I just noticed I said horizontally, but it's vertically.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Couldn't edit my posts, but this is what he ate. To the right a whole husk, to the left the two pieces he left from the husk he snatched:


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Boy, I don't think I'd be too worried if one of my dogs ate just that little bit, but I'm not sure about a little dog. I hope someone who can help you replies soon.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks, Karma! I hope someone knows, I called the vet, she wasn't available and I asked the receptionist anyway (they know about the cases they get and more often than not can give advice), and he was all like, umm... er... well... he may digest it.

And then I was told to wait if he acted strange or take him for an x-ray tomorrow. Well, yeah, but I wanted to know if I could do something, you know, NOW. >.<

And it's been an hour and a half, would it be too late for anything like peroxide?


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

should be digestible. I eat tomales all the time, and on the rare occasion I've eaten a small piece of husk. I'm still alive. Dog *should* be ok, especially since the husk will probably still have spicy oils on it, and if the dog is anything like me, tomales REALLY get me to the TMI zone quickly... so.... fingers crossed for the little guy.

PS... My grandmother used to feed her poodle-apso mix EVERYTHING from mexican food to greasy roast bits to god only knows, and that dog lived to be 15 years old!


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

lol, thanks, webzpinner!

What worries me is he didn't eat the tamal, I would have prefered he ate that and wouldn't be worried. But the silly small dog ate half the husk. 

And well, what worries me mainly is an obstruction since I don't have a clue if he chewed pieces off it or just swallowed a big long stringy piece.


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

Dejavu said:


> lol, thanks, webzpinner!
> 
> What worries me is he didn't eat the tamal, I would have prefered he ate that and wouldn't be worried. But the silly small dog ate half the husk.
> 
> And well, what worries me mainly is an obstruction since I don't have a clue if he chewed pieces off it or just swallowed a big long stringy piece.


Talked to my wife, of mexican decent & owned many "stupid dogs", who says that the husk should pass with no problem. it's just basically a dried leaf, so should easily be broken down. Probably will be runny-butt for a while, but better than a costly operation.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Dejavu, how's your dog today? Everything okay?


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree unless he ate a couple of pounds of corn husks he should be fine.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks, webzpinner, Good Karma and Joshua!

He's behaving like a hyper puppy as usual (and he's almost 11 years old, mind you), no vomiting or signs of nausea, his stools were perfect and he has been happily eating everything I give him.

I did notice a suspiciously leafy-string looking thing sticking out from his poo this morning, so I guess that was part of the husk.

Silly dog! I'm Mexican too, but I had never had a dog steal a husk. Someone must have dropped a bit of a tamal and he was probably going after the smell and that's why he went after the trash.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Yay! Happy dance  Glad to hear everything came out okay


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks again, Karma!! *hugs*

Yeah, he does seem fine, he didn't show any weird symptoms, pooped and ate like nothing happened and it's been more than 24 hours, so I guess I just worry too much about everything, hehe.


----------

